# Prescriptions ??



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

Me again!

I went to a different chemist this morning to buy some Ventolin Inhalers only to be told that they are now prescription only. I have been buying them over the counter with no problems at all and this is the first chemist to ask me for a prescription - has something changed??


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

well.. i had a chest infection a few weeks ago and went to buy amoxicillin and was told the same thing... so something must be changing!


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

I think it was about 13 months ago the laws changed and you needed a pescription to buy antibiotics so I knew about that but when I asked her how long you needed a prescription to buy inhalers she said 2-3 months. I've heard nothing about it and bought my alst ones in November with no problems at all.

BTW: There are still a fewe chemists that will sell antibiotics over the counter as I had tonsillitis and managed to get some with prescription. 





steve_in_spain said:


> well.. i had a chest infection a few weeks ago and went to buy amoxicillin and was told the same thing... so something must be changing!


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

natalieml said:


> I think it was about 13 months ago the laws changed and you needed a pescription to buy antibiotics so I knew about that but when I asked her how long you needed a prescription to buy inhalers she said 2-3 months. I've heard nothing about it and bought my alst ones in November with no problems at all.
> 
> BTW: There are still a fewe chemists that will sell antibiotics over the counter as I had tonsillitis and managed to get some with prescription.


well its ages since i bought any antibiotics so didnt know it was that long, but obvioously they are changing, i think in some ways its good, they are too liberal in dishing out drugs, although with the health service financial crises, this just means they spend more in prescription subsidies!

useful to knwo you can still but them... if i get sick ill ask you or your dealer of a farmacia jaja


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

Hmmm typo on the title but I can't figure out how to correct it. Grrrrrrr


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

natalieml said:


> Hmmm typo on the title but I can't figure out how to correct it. Grrrrrrr


you can't




but I can


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

Thank you 




xabiachica said:


> you can't
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

You'd have thought that with the fact that they are not being paid even the 60% prescription charge by the health service for months or years, that they'd be only too willing to sell to a full paying customer !


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> You'd have thought that with the fact that they are not being paid even the 60% prescription charge by the health service for months or years, that they'd be only too willing to sell to a full paying customer !


that crossed my mind too


it also occurred to me that maybe the meds are in short supply, so now only available to 'nhs' patients


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> that crossed my mind too
> 
> 
> it also occurred to me that maybe the meds are in short supply, so now only available to 'nhs' patients


Well I don't think theres a shortage, the farmacias are not being paid by the government in this area, so i think they shoudl be happy to dispense at full price because at least they are getting paid!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> Well I don't think theres a shortage, the farmacias are not being paid by the government in this area, so i think they shoudl be happy to dispense at full price because at least they are getting paid!


yes I know - but our local guy has told us that one of the meds my dd takes IS in short supply - there are other brands (which taste foul & stink even worse), but the one she is used to taking is almost out of stock, and he doesn't expect to be able to get more


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

It was strange as when antibiotics went prescrition only everybody had heard about it but I've heard nothing about Inhalers. Hmmm i shall try another chesist otherwise my bext post will be 'how to get a prescription in Spain' lol


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

natalieml said:


> It was strange as when antibiotics went prescrition only everybody had heard about it but I've heard nothing about Inhalers. Hmmm i shall try another chesist otherwise my bext post will be 'how to get a prescription in Spain' lol


_that's_ easy


you go to the doctor


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

What one? We have private health care so I dont have a doctor with them or do I go the local health centre? Not sure how it works.

Our only experience so far has been to casualty which was with our private healthcare. Hmmmm.




xabiachica said:


> _that's_ easy
> 
> 
> you go to the doctor


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

natalieml said:


> What one? We have private health care so I dont have a doctor with them or do I go the local health centre? Not sure how it works.
> 
> Our only experience so far has been to casualty which was with our private healthcare. Hmmmm.


ddi you get a handbook with your private healthcare?

there should be a list of local private GPs who accept your company's insurance


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

We got a computer disk. lol Handbook is apparently on it - I will look into it but seems such an expense to have to pay to see a doctor just to get a repeat prescription. I know it is covered by our fee but what a waste of time an d money. Will also look at my doctor in UK as might still be able to get repeat prescriptions there??

Am hoping I can try another chemsit and then I will stock up. LOL


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> ddi you get a handbook with your private healthcare?
> 
> there should be a list of local private GPs who accept your company's insurance


Exactly. Just look a "medicina general" doc up and give them a call. No problems!


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

natalieml said:


> We got a computer disk. lol Handbook is apparently on it - I will look into it but seems such an expense to have to pay to see a doctor just to get a repeat prescription. I know it is covered by our fee but what a waste of time an d money. Will also look at my doctor in UK as might still be able to get repeat prescriptions there??
> 
> Am hoping I can try another chemsit and then I will stock up. LOL


If you have private healthcare then you should be able to see one of their listed GP's for free (or for a very small fee). The private GP will issue you a private prescription for the inhalers which you just take to the farmacia and then pay the full price. If you are entitled to get a state doctor then you will get them with 60% off (although for a child maybe free, i don't know).

Generally though if you have private then you shouldn't have to pay any to actually get the prescription. You should register with one of the private GP's because if your daughter has a chronic condition such as astmah then you really need to have someone who is keeping their eye on it (presuming you told the private insurers when you took out the policy, otherwise they may not cover it).

You may find your GP in the UK is great, when we first came my ex got 2x 6 month prescriptions, the GP knew we were in Spain but we said we were trying it to see how we liked it... after the 2nd one he refused and said we would either have to retune home or register here.


----------

